# 2013 Vs. 2014 250Rs



## cbone (Oct 28, 2013)

New to the site. I love all the info here. Thanks. We just bought a 2013 250Rs and seem to love it. We live in South Dakota so we will have to wait until spring to use it for the first time.....bummer. I was just curious what changes they made between the two years on this model. I wanted to get the 2014 but we got such a good deal on the 2013 I couldn't pass it up. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I also purchased a 2013 250RS just before the 2014s were to come into stock at my local dealer. I asked this same question of my local dealer, Holman's and Lakeshore. They all said about the same thing. No changes to the product but an additional retail cost of $500-$800.


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Our 2014 is the same as the 2013's except for the accessories like the awning arms, refrigerator wall vent, water fill, etc are black instead of white. Black tank flush connection? Ours also came with Strong Arm jack stabilizers installed on the rear jacks. Not sure anything else changed.

-Kevin


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

cbone said:


> New to the site. I love all the info here. Thanks. We just bought a 2013 250Rs and seem to love it. We live in South Dakota so we will have to wait until spring to use it for the first time.....bummer. I was just curious what changes they made between the two years on this model. I wanted to get the 2014 but we got such a good deal on the 2013 I couldn't pass it up. Thanks for the insight.


Congrats on your new Outback and welcome to outbackers.com! I just picked up my new 2014 301BQ today. This is our second Outback. Just FYI, the 250RS has been discontinued on the Outback line and has been added to the Outback Terrain line as the 250TRS. The Terrains are lighter and cheaper, kind of a step down from the regular Outbacks. The Terrains also have a laminate front, no fiberglass front cap.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Our 2013 also came with the Strong Arm jack stabilizers.


----------



## cbone (Oct 28, 2013)

thefulminator said:


> Our 2013 also came with the Strong Arm jack stabilizers.


Thanks for info. Mine came with the jack stabilizers also. Since you have the 2013 I'm assuming you have the 1 1/4" receiver on the back also. Have you used it the way it was or did you reinforce it? All I need to use it for is two adult bikes, but thought I would use your input. I have read a few of the other posts about the issues and concerns.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I haven't used the rear receiver. The spare tire is a pain to move every time I set up the trailer and I figure having to remove bikes to get into the rear storage compartment would be worse.


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

thefulminator said:


> I haven't used the rear receiver. The spare tire is a pain to move every time I set up the trailer and I figure having to remove bikes to get into the rear storage compartment would be worse.


Ours doesn't have the receiver, but I was considering having a 2" receiver welded to the bumper. I have read other posts that say the bumper isn't really strong enough to carry anything but the spare tire safely. I'm talking about carrying a couple of bicycles on a Saris Cycle-On rack. The rack is probably heavier than the road bikes that it carries. I'm estimating a total weight of 60-75 pounds total including the carrier. Anyone out there have any experience with that? It's not a deal killer I guess since we do have have the "bike door" which is one of the selling points I used on my wife...

-Kevin


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I used a Swagman 2" bumper adaptor for my bike rack. Had to lose the spare tire though. I had no issues at all with this set up, and was also hauling two adult bikes on my bike rack. If you had both your spare tire and bikes on a bike rack on your bumper, then you'll probably have issues.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

I saw a leather couch on a 2014 instead of the cloth. Also has black trim instead of white on the outside edges of the trailer.


----------



## kandd (Sep 29, 2013)

AOur 2013 Terrain has fiberglass front cap. You would not think that would be a huge cost item for the company. Also what do the jack stabilizers do?


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

kandd said:


> AOur 2013 Terrain has fiberglass front cap. You would not think that would be a huge cost item for the company. Also what do the jack stabilizers do?


I think one of the reasons they went to the laminate front with the Terrain is for reduced weight. The Outback Terrain is now considered an "ultra light" camper. The stabilizers for the jacks reduce the side to side shaking of the camper.


----------

